# Which one?



## Nrthstr (Jul 26, 2006)

If someone did want to buy a SA week (our friends do), which seem to be the best these days (trading power, good communications, maintenance fees, etc.)? We've been happy with our Dik & Strand weeks, but haven't been keeping up with all the comparisons. Thanks! (I didn't see this in FAQs. If it's been discussed lately, let me know.)


----------



## michelle (Jul 27, 2006)

I am not familiar with each and every SA T/s, but I would suggest a red Strand, 2 or 3 bed.

Trades well (GC, great location)
Easy to deal with
Initial price is good, considering it is a GC
Maintenance is not too high.


----------



## Gibby1984 (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a mount Amanzi week which trades well every year and the maintenance is cheap compared to the ones you'd pay in the US.


----------



## ELE (Jul 29, 2006)

Strand for the same reasons that Michelle stated.  In addition, Livy is great to deal with, very efficient and professional.


----------



## Nrthstr (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## 2Blessed (Jul 31, 2006)

Is Cape Escape the only place to purchase a Strand these days?  Are they still pretty slow with closing and getting the documents to you?  Thanks.

Brenda


----------

